# That question again?!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know what it is about Wolfie, but a lot of times people ask me what mix he is. To me, Wolfie looks like a classic German Shepherd. Again, yesterday some guy said to me" I see German Shepherd in him, but what is he mixed with? " My response... " Well, his father is a German Shepherd, and his mother is a German Shepherd! " The guy said " Oh well, he doesn't have the head of a German Shepherd, It's too blocky" I said " whatever" and walked away... Seriously I am getting sick of this question!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah my wife brought my puppy to school for a walk and she said someone told her what a cute german shepherd mix he is..... i mean seriously... does he look mixed?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

No, your pup doesn't look like a mix at all! Yours looks like Wolfie. I am wondering if sables and the lighter colored shepherds are more popular now, so people aren't used the seeing the black and reds or black and tans?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I took Dodger to petsmart the other day and some guy came up to me and asked me if my dog was a GSD mix. I told him no he's a pure bred GSD. The guy gives me a puzzled look and proceeds to tell me that surly he must be mixed because he's a smaller male and gsd are supposed to be this big dog especially a male. I told him no he's pb trying to be polite. This guy I guess trying to be macho starts arguing with me that he has to be mixed because there's no way a German shepherd can be small like that. I told him hes 24" and weighs 75 lbs. And nope he's still arguing with me that I must be wrong on my dogs breed. I finally told him he's a pure bred shepherd for what seemed like the millionth time, gave him my best your stupid look and walked away. Leaving him standing there looking like he got slapped in the face because clearly a blonde haired girl couldn't know anything about German Shepherds  silly silly boys.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually had a woman at Pets Supply Plus ask me if Moses was a st benard! Really?
People just aren't dog savvy. I said no he's a german shepherd and she said she'd never seen one that looked like that.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I actually had a woman at Pets Supply Plus ask me if Moses was a st benard! Really?
> People just aren't dog savvy. I said no he's a german shepherd and she said she'd never seen one that looked like that.


A St. Benard? Really?! How do you get a St. Benard out of a GSD?


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom:

Some folks are thrown off by the coloring of a GSD. Perhaps you can just tell people, "oh, he's purebred, but he has unique colors which often fool people into thinking he is mixed." Anyone who has been around GSD's can tell he is pure, but only a small part of the population has had the joy and honor of having their own GSD.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

You should have said no, He is Rin tin tin and will bite your jewels and spit them out if you ask one more time.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a girl (maybe 18-20ish) at the local pet store ask me if Willow was part Greyhound?? Seriously? There is no odder breed than a Greyhound. I fostered them last summer for a few months and they are the quirkiest dogs ever.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I always get that with Stosh because he's so fluffy- and he has a little white spot on his chest. I hear "German Shepherds don't come with long hair like that". One guy insisted that he was a Belgian Shepherd which was a pretty good guess, but one woman asked "What nationality is he?" I said German, but he was born here and I have papers to prove it.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I get that all the time as well since Dharma is a long hair. I just tell them that she is a long hair and that the trait is recessive which is why you don't see them as often but she is PB. That usually shuts them up. I haven't had someone argue with me like that about it.


But people who know shepherds always recognize right away what she is and that she is PB.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_"What nationality is he?" I said German, but he was born here and I have papers to prove it. _

_That's great! _


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

People always ask if Tanner is part wolf. No matter how many times we groom him or brush him his coat will always be wildish looking.lol


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL people are funny!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've also had people ask me what Bianca is mixed with or ask "Is she all German Shepherd?" and then seem surprised when I say yes. 
I always thought Bianca pretty much looked like a classic GSD, so these questions confuse me!

One woman at the park asked me if Bianca was a Collie.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I swear people here know too much, because more often than 'What mix is he?' I get, 'Oh, is that a black german shepherd?' in my mind I'm always like, 'How did you know @[email protected]??'

Chrono is very large, and he has a wonky tail, so I'm more surprised when people properly identify him as a black german shepherd than when they think he's a mix. For the people that ask if he's a mix, I usually say, "No, he is a registered purebred german shepherd with the CKC. He's just of the solid black variety, and he grew too big." Nobody doubts after I say he's registered. If someone does doubt me enough to annoy me, I'll just tell them to go google Black German Shepherd when they get home. It's mostly the color that throws them off anyway.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

We've had a couple of stupid people as well.
I had to go into a shop once and I had Shadow with me, I got my sister to hold Shadow's leash. Some guy goes up to my sister and says that's a Belgian shepherd, my sister says shes a German shepherd, he says "no, shes not big enough to be a german shepherd, Belgian Shepherds are smaller". My sister says, she is a german shepherd and she's not quiet 5 months old. He leaves, but as his going he says she's a beautiful Belgian Shepherd! Shadow is now 11 months old and 26 inches.
Just recently, we had someone comment to us that Shadow can't be pure breed because no way would a pure breed german shepherd allow buglers into our house. Hmmm, well she is a pup, they left in a hurry and they left blood behind, so I don't think she just sat by and watched. 
People have strange ideas about German Shepherds.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I get that all the time too  Molly is smallish and has soft ears. But the worst part is I was asked what she is mixed with from a guy with a HUGE GSD????? I know it shouldn't bother me, but I admit it annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

One time this little girl called Molly a Husky. Molly has the Classic Black and Tan GSD look, but her tail just throws everyone off!lol


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I always get that with Stosh because he's so fluffy- and he has a little white spot on his chest. I hear "German Shepherds don't come with long hair like that". One guy insisted that he was a Belgian Shepherd which was a pretty good guess, but one woman asked "What nationality is he?" I said German, but he was born here and I have papers to prove it.



i get the same with zero, because hes white and has super soft fur, most people just tell me that im wrong about MY dog and say hes a mix. NOPE all that PB fluffy soft fur is all mine to sleep on!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

first of all if ur wolfie is a mix then my mia is a chiuavha( hwever that is spelt!). when we first got her, after 3 failed, miserable attempts at the first 3 ones, don't want to go into all that, i was so superstitious and scared that even this one wouldn't work out that i said to our neighbhor( *who HATES GSDS*!) that mia was A mix!. much as she hated gsds even she thought i was wierd!, afteralmost 2 yrs i wonder what she thinks of the mix part? i wasn't totally fibbing, Mia is a mix of a pb male gsd and a pb female gsd! rite?


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

ps= my 'mix is on my 'info'


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

we get the "mix" question all the time and I think it is because Stryder is a blanket black and tan.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a long coat blanket, a bi-color and a dark sable. If people don't know the breed they will make comments, I am not offended at all. 
My first GSD Stomper was black & soft eared(his ears stood when he was alerted or excited). Everyone thought he was a lab, I could care less what they thought. I knew what he was and thats all that mattered :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I have a long coat blanket, a bi-color and a dark sable. If people don't know the breed they will make comments, I am not offended at all.
> My first GSD Stomper was black & soft eared(his ears stood when he was alerted or excited). Everyone thought he was a lab, I could care less what they thought. I knew what he was and thats all that mattered :wub:


It's the people that tell me I am wrong when I say that Wolfie is a purebred that really irks me.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a Woman in Petco tell me Koda _had_ to be mixed with Chow because he has spots on his tongue. I really, really wanted to run home and print out the Webpage I was looking at a couple days prior showing all the Purebred dogs with spots on their tongues, including German Shepherds. I told her that he didn't have Chow in him, but she wouldn't take "no" for an answer so I just walked away. I'm so glad other people know our dogs better than we do.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I get that too. My youngest GSD is a black long coat. Some people scream she is a wolf, others say she looks like a giant fox. She is a German Shepherd.
Trust me it isnt anything as bad as having the Great Dane though. I get people rolling down the window asking if my dog has a saddle, or they take a picture like he is some strange big foot mystery. My kids won't go with me if I have the G. Dane.
I just want to walk my dogs not answer silly questions lol


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Have they asked if he's a pit bull yet? lol
Had two people now think he is a PIT BULL. Once when he was a puppy, and about a week ago...

People are uneducated, no reason to be upset... I mean, that would be like me getting affronted because you thought my white bully style Bully Kutta was a Dogo mix.. No reason to, just means you don't know about the breed! - I don't have a BK, just an example.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when people ask "what's he mixed with" that
means they don't know GSD's.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> others say she looks like a giant fox



Haha, Giant Fox! You should tell those people in a completely serious manner, "Why yes, she _is_ a Giant Fox! I, alone, discovered this new species and they will soon be awarding me the Nobel Prize for isolating its use in Human Companionship!".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah i cant stand the people who argue with me what MY dog is. 

Here's a twist though. Had Shasta at Petsmart with me a couple days ago, and saw a gorgeous bi-color female. The woman didnt have a freaking clue what dog she had at the end of the leash except that she was a PB something trained in german and a retired breeder from her brother. She'd never had a dog before. She'd JUST gotten her from her brother. She DIDNT know the german commands. her brother had needed to write them down. I couldnt help but laugh as i walked away. An 8 year old retired breeding dog who'd lost her last two litters. She was not a confident dog. She panicked when she saw Shasta. I can understand people having mixed breeds and not having a parental history on the dog and therefore respond with they're mixed, but not knowing what PB you have at the end of the leash when YOUR brother breeds them.... really?!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I get that a lot with Ozzy.... "What kind of mix is he?"

I guess I'll put up with it, because he's not the 'normal' color for a Pom, and he's a puppy right now, so he's still gotta get his trademark Pom fur.... But what bugs me is that every time I tell someone he's a PB chocolate Pom (in which they still don't always believe me), they go, "Oh, so you've already had him trimmed."
...Nooooo! He's still a PUPPY and has to grow his ADULT fur. 

Arg. Anyway. Yeah, I know your frustrations. LOL


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> yeah i cant stand the people who argue with me what MY dog is.


There was a dog that looked like a Cardigan Welsh corgi at the Barktober fest, so I asked her owner, "Is that a Cardigan?" She said, "No, she's a Pembroke corgi/border collie mix." Alright. Looks like a Cardi, but not gonna try and argue, given it's not my dog. Plus, a Pem/border collie mix was believable anywho.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> There was a dog that looked like a Cardigan Welsh corgi at the Barktober fest, so I asked her owner, "Is that a Cardigan?" She said, "No, she's a Pembroke corgi/border collie mix." Alright. Looks like a Cardi, but not gonna try and argue, given it's not my dog. Plus, a Pem/border collie mix was believable anywho.


 
OMG!!! Someone else who knows the corgi!!!! Pembroke or cardigan!!! I LOVE surprising their owners with the fact i know which dog they have!!! lol. I know... i'm a sad sad little person for getting excited over that.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> OMG!!! Someone else who knows the corgi!!!! Pembroke or cardigan!!! I LOVE surprising their owners with the fact i know which dog they have!!! lol. I know... i'm a sad sad little person for getting excited over that.


I love corgis! Both breeds.  
When I'm older I'd love to have a brindle or blue merle Cardi.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I love corgis! Both breeds.
> When I'm older I'd love to have a brindle or blue merle Cardi.


i like red cardigans. I dunno why but that dark red, almost brown with the white is just pretty. and i like the long tails. for me it makes up for the short dog. lol. I'll see if i can find a pic of the red i'm talking about. I dont see them too often, even in the shows. I like the brindle coloring on them too.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i like red cardigans. I dunno why but that dark red, almost brown with the white is just pretty. and i like the long tails. for me it makes up for the short dog. lol. I'll see if i can find a pic of the red i'm talking about. I dont see them too often, even in the shows. I like the brindle coloring on them too.


I found that red Cardis are pretty hard to find. I was looking for breeders (my secondary choice to a GSD was initially a Cardigan), and liked the deep reds too, but they were hard to find. But I think brindle's my favorite.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so i found the picture but cant post it. Think of a red brindle coloring but without the deeper red of the brindle pattern. Its just that red. Its really pretty.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

like this but without the darker chocolate coloring.


okay heres a better one...


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

We've been getting this question lately. Today some guy at the vet's said, "oh, a shepherd huskie mix?" I was like..... really? You see huskie in there?

Someone else asked me what Dutch was mixed with. He's a bit of a long hair, so I'm wondering if that's throwing people off. Also, his ears aren't up yet.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I get that quite often as well. I can understand it, sometimes, as I never realized, (prior to getting my GSD), there were so many variations of the breed.

The arrogant, insistent, know-it-all does drive me nuts though and I'm guilty of playing with them.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh that would be too funny! I will do that next time!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I always get asked what mix my white GSD is usually they think wolf or husky but nobosy has ever argued with me when i've told them, people are strange. 

Most people don't know what to think of my pure black GSD either and don't usually take a guess!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

I love how people always thing GSD's are mixed with wolves.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If someone asks you if he's a wolf mix, say, "No, he's a purebred Alsatian wolf dog." LOL


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

The ones who always seem to get it right.. are the ones that are afraid of them.. those are the ones that drive me nuts..


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I've received the same question!! Or I get the "does she have shepherd in her?"...or someone else asked "what kind of dog is she?".

I thought Minna looked like a typical GSD too, guess I was wrong. Or maybe it's because she's a puppy still. I get a lot of comments from people saying they've never seen a puppy GSD before too -- so maybe it's just that because they're young people don't really realize what the puppy version looks like. I don't know.


----------

